# New construction apartment painting best practice



## gabby (Mar 3, 2018)

We are painting an 80 unit new construction project and wanted to get some advice on what you feel is the best order of things and ways to increase productivity.

I.e. 
*using 18” roller vs 9” to back roll.
*using a larger container for the paint bucket



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

To increase productivity there’s 3 areas to look at. Tools, methods and people. Have the proper tools and different things. Like you said. Try an 18” roller. Or use both. Use different size naps for speed and finish. Like 3/4” for prime and first coat and and 1/2” for finish use a bigger bucket for paint saves time refilling your gallon tray. Spray primer and back roll. Use a high quality roller sleeve ad brush as they put on the paint quicker. Have experienced painters that can keep a pace and know what they are doing and pay them what they are worth. It’s worth it in the long run. Do things right the first time is what I tell my helpers. You can be productive without sacrificing quality. New Apartments and commercial is tough because of the trade damage. Try a stage system. Spray stage wall stage and final stage. At the wall stage cut trims and base and ceilings twice and one coat the walls and finish coat the closets and bathrooms. At the final stage you do drywall touch ups and fixes and roll final coat out leaving a new clean coat Paint any baseboards installed that couldn’t be sprayed prior. Best to schedule the final after a quick construction clean and before the final clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

